# Nox Dh Team



## degoe (16. Mai 2008)

alles was mit unseren team passiert wird hier rein geschrieben.(ergebnissen usw)
Also alles was du immer wissen wollte oder willst kannst hier lesen, oder deine fragen an unsere team fahrer stellen.   Die fragen werden dann durch mich weiter geleitet.

mfg Nox team rider.


----------



## degoe (16. Mai 2008)

Vier Styles, vier Fahrer und eine massive Kickerline waren Schauplatz für ein besonderes Ritterturnier in Nauders, dem "Kings of the Air". Lest hier den ultimativen Report von Teamfahrer Bastian (Flying Dutchman) Jansink.


So da stand ich dann auf einmal; mein erster Contest in 2008 und das auf Schnee. Ohne zu wissen was zu erwarten war standen dann am Abend mehr als 5000 Zuschauer um uns anzujubeln. Bei diesem einzigartigen Event, wo ein Freestyle Skifahrer, ein Snowboard Freestyler und ein Biker zusammen in einem Team die Jury beeindrucken mussten, war ich für NOX cycles im Citroen Team dabei. Am späten Nachmittag begannen die Trainingsläufe über die knapp 4m hohe und mehr als 9m weite Schneeschanze. Beim Training merkte ich schon das auf diese Schanze viel geht. Dann gegen 20.00 Uhr fing der Contest an und mein Team war gleich als erstes dran. In der ersten Runde sprang ich zur Sicherheit nur geradeaus ohne wirklich ein paar Tricks zu zeigen. Trotzdem kam ich eine runde weiter. Dan der zweite lauf: Ein fetter Tailwhip und wieder eine runde weiter. Dann das Finale, wo ich zum ersten Mal einen Nohand über eine so fette Schanze zog. Leider stürzte im Finale der Snowboarder in meinen Team und somit kamen wir dennoch mit einem super 2. Platz auf das Podium. Ich fahre normalerweise nur reine Downhill - Rennen. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass die Veranstaltung rundum gelungen war und wir gerne im nächsten Jahr wieder mit am Start sein werden  um den 1. Platz zu belegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (16. Mai 2008)

4cross World Cup # 1 â Markus Sedlak â bester Ãsterreicher

4cross World Cup # 1 - Maribor, Slowenien â der erste World Cup lief ziemlich gut fÃ¼r mich. Die Strecke wurde im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr stark verÃ¤ndert und hatte wirklich alles zu bieten: eine lange Startgerade, offene Kurven, Wurzelpassagen, Wall-Ride, einen Corner-Jump den nur die Top-15 in Angriff nahmen und als KrÃ¶nung eine High-Speed Zielgerade mit 12 Meter Double. Es war wirklich beruhigend zu wissen, dass ich mit dem NOX Flux 4x genau das richtige GerÃ¤t fÃ¼r diese Strecke dabei hatte. Dass im BMX-Olympiajahr einige der ganz groÃen Namen fehlten (Graves, Prokop) war nicht wirklich zu bemerken, die Spitze war auch so sehr breit und die Fahrer alle auf Top Niveau. FÃ¼r die Quali war mein Ziel, die Top 32 zu knacken, dementsprechend motiviert ging ich auch an den Start: Ergebnis Platz zwei hinter dem spÃ¤teren Sieger Alvarez de Lara Luca. Im nÃ¤chsten Heat mit Alvarez, Tschugg und Lacey Lewis war ich in der ersten Kurve nicht aggressiv genug und konnte mich nur als Vierter anhÃ¤ngen. Trotzdem, Platz 31 ist mein bestes World Cup Ergebnis und ein richtig guter Saisonbeginn. Der Gesamtweltucp wird dieses Jahr wohl sehr spannend werden - Brian Lopes schon in Runde 1 raus. Dan Atherton, Tatarkovic, Saladini und Gracia sahen im Training wie Sieger aus aber schafften es auch nicht ins Finale. Der BMXer Alvarez siegte Ã¼berraschend aber schwer verdient vor Tschugg und Fischbach und wÃ¤re Tomas Slavik am Start nicht ausgeklickt hÃ¤tte ihm dieses Rennen wohl niemand nehmen kÃ¶nnen. Nachdem ich in Andorra und Fort William leider nicht dabei sein kann ist das nÃ¤chste wichtige Rennen im Juni -- 4cross ÃM in St. Margarethen..


----------



## degoe (16. Mai 2008)

Markus sein erste rennen auf ein nox bike endete gleich in einen sieg.

bericht folgt.


----------



## degoe (26. Mai 2008)

Deutschlands größte Downhill  Rennserie, der IXS Cup ging am Wochenende in seine erste Runde. Teamrider Markus Bast zeigte sich mal wieder in Bestform und sprintete mit einer fabelhaften Zeit von 1.45.226 vor Rene Wildhaber und Stefan Hermann über die Ziellinie.  Er sicherte sich den 1. Platz in der Kategorie Lizenz Masters. Gute Leistung zeigte auch NOX Teamrider Wilfred van de Haterd, der mit einer Zeit von 1.48.917 nur knapp das Treppchen verpasste und auf Rang 4 landete. Ca. 8 Sekunden dahinter landete Christian Scholz als dritter Masters Kollege auf Rang 17.In der Elite herren klasse fuhr Bastian Jansink nach ein fehler im final lauf auf platz 84 mit eine zeit von 2.02.504. Die Teamkollegen Benjamin Herold und Stephan Sollner konnten aufgrund einer Verletzung während des Trainings am Freitag nicht am Rennen teilnehmen... Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle.


----------



## degoe (20. Juni 2008)

Unser jüngstes NOX Teammitglied  

 heißt Kilian, ist 49cm groß und wiegt knapp 3060g. Am 10.06.2008 war es endlich soweit. Unser Teamrider Wilfred van de Harterd und seine Freundin Kerstin bekamen Nachwuchs. Standesgemäß musste Kilian natürlich gleich NOX like verpackt werden. Wird er der nächste Downhill Superstar? Bei Wilfred als Trainingspapa sollte man sich zumindest um seine Fahrtechnik keine Sorgen machen. 

Wir wünschen den dreien alles Gute und viele schlaflose Nächte J


----------



## degoe (23. Juni 2008)

Am vergangenen Wochenende lud der DDMC e.V. wieder einmal zum Downhill Rennen in Merxhausen / Solling ein. Das auf 150 Starter begrenzte Rennen fand auf der bekannten Strecke statt, die jedoch zu den Jahren davor stark verändert wurde. Der obere Waldabschnitt, welcher nun mit wesentlich weniger Gefälle angelegt war, verlangte ordentliche Treteinsätze und viel Flow, um nicht die Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren. Der zweite Teil der 1300m langen Strecke endete dann wie gewohnt im 4X Style auf dem offenen Feld. 



Einen schönen Doppelerfolg für das Team NOX konnte ich zusammen mit meinem Kollegen Christian Winter in der Klasse Lizenz Masters einfahren. Wir belegten mit einer Zeit von 1.20 und 1.22 die Plätze ein und zwei. Weitere Platzierungen: In der Klasse Lizenz Elite siegte Rick Balbier mit einer Zeit von 1.17; in der Hobby Masters Klasse rockte unser Trainingskollege Maik Höhne ebenfalls auf Platz eins.


----------



## degoe (1. Juli 2008)

NOX Team News: German IXS Cup 2. Lauf in Thale  erneuter Doppelerfolg für das Team NOX cycles

Autor: Wilfred van de Haterd



Am vergangenen Wochenende ging es zum zweiten German IXS Cup in Thale an den Start. Der Strecke war extrem schnell und mit einigen, richtig knackigen Tretpassagen gespickt. Ich hatte bereits am Freitag beim Training ein gutes Gefühl und die Hoffnung, ein besseres Ergebnis als in Winterberg einzufahren. Der Seeding Run am Samstag lief super, 5 Sek. Vorsprung bestätigten mein Gefühl vom Vortag. Im Finale am Sonntag durfte ich, nach langer Zeit, mal wieder als letzter Fahrer in meiner Klasse an den Start. Trotz schlafloser Nacht (Dank meines kleinen Knirpses) war ich fit genug um das Finale als Sieger zu beenden. Teamkollege Markus Bast erkämpfte sich Rang zwei, vor Manfred Stromberg. Es war also ein sehr erfolgreiches Wochenende.



Bis zum nächsten Rennen.


----------



## degoe (10. Juli 2008)

NOX Team News: 

Am vergangenen Wochenende fand in Schweden die Downhill - Meisterschaft statt, bei der auch unsere schwedischen NOX Teamkollegen an den Start gingen. Während Johan nur knapp das Treppchen verfehlte und in der Elite einen hervorragenden 4. Platz belegt, konnte  Mats Anderson in der Master Klasse mit einem 2. Platz seine super Leistung zeigen. Glückwunsch!!!



Übrigens:

Anders als bei deutsche Rennen, ist unser Team in Schweden mit dem Freeride / Downhill Modell NOX Flux 8.0 ausgestattet. Dieser ist mit seinem auf 200mm reduzierten Federweg und dem geringeren Gewicht bestens für die dortigen Strecken geeignet. Wer also einleichte Alternative mit etwas weniger Federweg sucht, ist mit diesem Modell bestens beraten.


----------



## topcop (11. Juli 2008)

und zu dem oben genannten tipp.....






so könnt dann der aufbau eines solchen bikes aussehn, bins da auch beim ixs cup in scuol dieses jahr gefahren und kann es nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## degoe (11. Juli 2008)

servus, also wars du das mitm flux in scuol...ich war a da mit mein startrack. bei mir lief es aber leider im finale nit so gut, wie ist es dir gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (6. August 2008)

NOX Team News: IXS Cup #3 Rittershausen  Platz 1 für das NOX Team

Autor: Wilfred van de Haterd



Am vergangenen Sonntag fand das Dritte IXS Cup Rennen in Rittershausen statt. Die Strecke war wie jedes Jahr technisch sehr anspruchsvoll, schnell und staubig. Das Training verlief ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen. Trotz schlechter Wettervorhersagen blieb es das ganze Wochenende trocken. Den Seedingrun und das Finale konnte ich locker mit dem 1. Platz belegen.  



Unser Teamkollege und mein härtester Konkurrent Markus Bast, der kürzlich beim Moto-X Training schwer stürzte, wird vorerst nicht an den Start gehen können. Wir wünschen ihm alles Gute und schnelle Genesung.



Grüße

Wilfred


----------



## degoe (26. August 2008)

Auch wenn Team Rider Markus Bast und meine Wenigkeit noch immer etwas mit Ihren Heilungsprozessen beschäftigt sind, konnte der Rest des Teams an den vergangenen Rennwochenenden den Gashahn stehen lassen gute bis sehr gute Erfolge für das Team einfahren. Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Erfolge:



1. Platz Wilfred van de Haterd beim German IXS Cup Rittershausen

1. Platz Wilfred van de Haterd bei der DM in Tabarz (Wertung international)

1. Platz Wilfred van de Haterd beim European IXS Cup in Ilmenau

2. Platz Markus Sedlak 4cross Györ / Ungarn

8. Platz Benjamin Herold bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft in Tabarz



Am kommenden Wochenende findet im französischen Pra Loup die Masters Weltmeisterschaft im Downhill statt, zu der Wilfred gerade auf dem Weg ist. Wir wünschen ihm viel Erfolg und hoffen natürlich auf den verdienten WM-Titel.



Bis dahin viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## degoe (30. August 2008)

Wilfred van de haterd hat es geschaft,er ist der neue weltmeister 2008 im DH in der masters klasse.  Wir gratulieren ihm naturlich mit diese kröhnung in seine lange karriere als DH specialist.

Vom Ganzen Nox dh team.


----------



## onkel_c (2. September 2008)

erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass dies in der klasse 35+ war. und a bisserl bessere rechtschreibung wär auch scheh. soviele dreckfuhler bei so wenich txt


----------



## kalle100 (3. September 2008)

onkel_c schrieb:


> erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass dies in der klasse 35+ war. und a bisserl bessere rechtschreibung wär auch scheh. soviele dreckfuhler bei so wenich txt



hast du nichts besseres zu tun????? sei doch froh das es überhaupt neue infos gibt


----------



## marcel_73 (3. September 2008)

hazzt rescht. wozoo die ganzze aufrekunk um koreckte rechtshreipunk- daß prauchd keen mähnsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (3. September 2008)

also des mit der rechtschreibung tut mir leid..kurze info ich bin ein Holländer der in Österreich wohnt,deshalb is mein deutsch nicht perfect...also nochmals sorry.


----------



## degoe (22. September 2008)

so am vergangne we war das letzte rennen des ixs edc in Leogang. Am start waren fur nox Wilfred van de Haterd und ich.

Wilfred fuhr ein wirklich gutes rennen und gewann mit eine zeit von 4:17:897 in der master klasse. Und damit ist er dann auch dritter geworden in der gesammt wertung des ixs edc.

Bei mir lief alles nicht schlecht,war leider a bissl krank und das merkte ich dann auch beim fahren...condi gleich 0..aber ok. Trotzdem gefahren und mit ein 56e platz in der elite klasse war ich dann doch ein ganz kleines bissl zufrieden. Auch weil des mein letzten rennen in der elite klasse war fur mich.Ab 2009 wird ich dann auch in der masters klasse weiter kämpfen.

mfg NOX DH Team.


----------



## degoe (1. Oktober 2008)

Am vergangenen Wochenende fand in Bad Wildbad der letzte Lauf des IXS German Downhill Cup in Bad Wildbad statt. Teamrider Wilfred van de Haterd, der gerade erst seinen Weltmeistertitel und den 3. Platz in der Gesamtwertung des European IXS Downhill Cup für sich verbuchen konnte, überzeugte auch zum Finale des IXS German Cup. Mit einer Zeit von 3.34 konnte er auf dem bekannt harten und technischen Kurs seine hervorragende Leistung erneut unter Beweis stellen und errang Platz 1. Ein sehr erfreuliches Comeback nach seiner Verletzungspause startete auch Teamrider Markus Bast, der mit 3.38 den zweiten Platz belegte. Das Gesamtergebnis der beiden könnte für das Team NOX nicht besser aussehen: 1. Platz Wilfred, 2. Platz Markus. Wir gratulieren den beiden zu Ihrer hervorragenden Leistung.



Eine starke Leistung zeigte übrigens auch Benjamin Herold, der in der Elite  Klasse in Bad Wildbad den 16. Platz erreichte und in der Gesamtwertung nun auf Platz 20 liegt. Glückwunsch Benni... und weiter so!


----------



## olison (1. Oktober 2008)

degoe schrieb:


> Am vergangenen Wochenende fand in Bad Wildbad der letzte Lauf des IXS German Downhill Cup in Bad Wildbad statt.  !



Glückwunsch an das Nox Downhill Team 

schön euch fahren zu sehen, und schön das markus wieder im boot ist.

cu next year, cu on track


----------



## degoe (8. Oktober 2008)

Saisonrückblick 2008 - Team NOX auf Erfolgskurs

Die Rennsaison 2008 liegt nun hinter uns. Wir blicken auf eine eindrucksvolle Leistung unserer Fahrer und eine Vielzahl von Erfolgen für das Team NOX zurück. Wir sind stolz auf unseren *Weltmeistertitel, 10 Siege und über 17 Podiumsplätze*. NOX cycles hat sich über die Produkte, aber auch gerade durch Erfolge wie diese, Ihre Position in der Gravity-Szene gestärkt.

Ein Dank geht an unsere Sponsoren *Schwalbe, UFO, SKS und E13*


----------



## degoe (13. Oktober 2008)

Autor: Markus Bast



Am letzten Wochenende fand das letzte Rennen des Nissan Cups in Huy/ Belgien statt. Der extrem steile Kurs, der ihm in Anlehnung an die Worldcup- Strecke in Champery den Spitznahmen Champehuy einbrachte, verlangte den Fahren allen Mut und Fahrkönnen ab. Das Wetter war traumhaft und dementsprechend waren viele Zuschauer auf dem spektakulären Kurs (soweit man zu Fuß ohne abzuseilen zu den Schlüsselstellen kam) um die Fahrer lautstark anzufeuern. Wie in Belgien üblich fanden am Sonntag drei Läufe statt, von denen der Beste gewertet wird.



Nach dem ersten Lauf lag ich mit meiner Zeit von 1.21,58 min. auf Platz zwei hinter Pascal Closet, der eine 1.19,94 min. den Berg hinunter zauberte. Das wollte ich im zweiten Laufe nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und konterte mit einer 1.19,68. Dummerweise  war Closet wieder einen Hauch schneller- 1.18,87min. Jetzt musste der letzte Lauf entscheiden. Nach einem schönen 2 - Meter-Drop in eine Steilhang- Corner- Double- Corner Kombination riskierte ich zu viel und stürzte, was meinen Lauf natürlich ruinierte Es blieb bei Platz zwei für Nox Cycles und einer Sektdusche für mich.


----------



## degoe (18. November 2008)

Unser NOX Team ist um einen erfolgreichen Fourcrosser reicher geworden. Adrian Hanko, der nicht nur Gesamtsieger im Süddeutschen Dual Cup 2007 war, sondern sich ebenfalls beim Worldcup in Mt. St. Anne 2008 mit einem 30.Platz in Bestform zeigte, wird für uns die nächsten drei Jahre an den Start gehen. 

Wir wünschen ihm eine erfolgreiche Saison

Adrian Hanko



Disziplin Fourcross  Elite

1. Platz Gesamtwertung Süddeutscher 4X Cup 2006

1. Platz Gesamtwertung Süddeutscher 4X Cup 2007

3. Platz BMX DM "Cruiser Elite" Weiterstadt 2007

3. Platz BMX PRE EM Weiterstadt 2008

30. Platz Worldcup Mt. St. Anne 2008

5. Platz 4x Nightrace Grossheppach 2008



Viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## degoe (2. Dezember 2008)

Dirt und Slopestyle

Die Österreicher Alfred Scholze (1. Platz Austrian King of Dirt Tieschen 2008) und Matthias Gattringer (5. Platz King of Dirt Riva del Garda 2008) werden ab der kommenden Saison auf NOX Bikes unterwegs sein. Beide sind für Ihre spektakulären Skills bekannt und zählen eindeutig zu Österreichs besten Dirt- und Slopestylern.



Cross Country Marathon

Das Team Bikeplanet-NOX mit dem Schwerpunkt "Mountainbike" besteht aus neun engagierten und motivierten Radsportlern und Radsportlerinnen aus Berlin und Brandenburg, die bei Cross Country und Marathonrennen mit dem brandneuen NOX Platoon an den Start gehen werden. 



Alle Infos zu unseren neuen Fahrern und der nun abgeschlossenen Teamaufstellung für 2009 findet Ihr wie immer auf unser Website www.noxcycles.com



Viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## degoe (16. April 2009)

Adrian Hanko (Team NOX cycles) Top in Form



Für unseren Fourcrosser Adrian Hanko (Team NOX cycles) stand am vergangenen Wochenende der erste UCI 4X Worldcup in Pietermaritzburg / Südafrika auf dem Plan.



Racereport Adrian: Am vergangenen Wochenende. Nach etwas Urlaub im sonnigen Südafrika bin ich Mittwochabend ziemlich entspannt an der schnellen und sehr langen Strecke in Pietermaritzburg angekommen. Flache Kurven, viele Sprünge, Baumstämme und Steinfelder machten die Strecke für Fahrer sowie Zuschauer interessant. Das Ziel nach dem ersten Training am Donnerstagabend hieß ganz klar das Finale der besten 32 zu erreichen. Auch das Training am Freitag verlief ganz ok, ich konnte meinen Speed vom Vortag steigern und hatte die Strecke gut im Griff.



Freitagabend stand die Qualifikation für die besten 32 an, mit voller Zuversicht ging ich an den Start. Trotz einiger Fahrfehler konnte ich mich mit einem 31. Platz für die Finalläufe am Samstag qualifizieren. Ein Blick auf die Heats verhieß nichts Gutes. Ich musste gegen den 2.der Quali und Olympiateilnehmer Michael Prokop, den Slovenen Phillip Polc und einen der schnellsten Südafrikanischen BMXer antreten. Trotzdem wollte ich meine Chance wahren und ging top motiviert an den Start. Unzählige Zuschauer säumten die Hänge an der Strecke und schufen so eine Mega-Stimmung. Nach einem missratenem Start war leider nicht mehr viel zu holen, die Strecke bot nicht viele Überholmöglichkeiten und meine Gegner konnten sich absetzten. Der vierte Platz in diesem Lauf bedeutete das aus und so sprang am Ende ein 29. Platz heraus.



Dies ist zwar kein Topresultat aber für den Anfang der Saison und in Anbetracht der sehr starken Konkurrenz voll in Ordnung.



Grüße

Adrian


----------



## degoe (19. Mai 2009)

Saisonauftakt  DH Osternohe  erster Podiumsplatz für das Team NOX

 Am vergangenen Wochenende stand das erste Rennen der Saison an. Im idyllischen Örtchen Osternohe ging es zur bayerischen Meisterschaft, wo jedoch auch der Nicht-Bayer zeigen konnte, dass er im Winter fleißig war. Nach Wilfreds Crash im letzten Jahr und einer anschließenden, langen Pause war es spannend, wie er in Form sein würde. Ich war ebenfalls heiß auf Rennen und reiste ebenfalls Top motiviert die 400km von Berlin an.

In der Woche vor dem Rennen hatte es immer wieder geregnet und die ohnehin sehr technische Strecke war demzufolge auch sehr schlammig. Am Sonntag hat sich die Sonne dann aber doch noch blicken lassen und es trocknete mehr und mehr ab. Für die meisten hieß es also: Samstag Schlammreifen drauf und Sonntag wieder runter. Das im  Best of 2 Modus ausgetragene Rennen beendete Fred im ersten Lauf mit 3 Sekunden Vorsprung als erster. Es blieb also spannend, ob er seinen Vorsprung noch weiter ausbauen und den ersten Platz halten konnte. Vom Gefühl her legte er im zweiten Lauf auch noch einen drauf; dennoch konnte er sich mit einer halben Sekunde Rückstand nicht mehr verbessern und landete auf dem zweiten Platz  trotzdem ein Top Ergebnis  Glückwunsch!



Nach einem guten, recht sicheren ersten Lauf, nahm ich mir vor im zweiten Run noch etwas rauszuholen Gefühlsmäßig lag ich dann auch bei einer zu erwartenden guten Zeit. Doch wie es immer so ist: Übermut tut selten gut und somit crashte ich im letzten Waldstück. Es zählte demzufolge nur der erste Lauf für mich. Am Ende belegte ich dennoch Platz 4 in der Wertung.



Alles in allem war es ein schönes Trainingswochenende und eine gute Vorbereitung für das erste IXS Rennen am kommende Wochenende in Winterberg. Und hier noch mal als Erinnerung: Ihr findet uns am Stand 22 - also hinfahren, gute Laune mitbringen und vorbeischauen.

Grüsse

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (26. Mai 2009)

Team NOX auf Platz 2 und 3

Am vergangenen Wochenende ging es zu Europas größtem Freeride  Event, dem Dirtmasters  Festival in Winterberg. 1400 Teilnehmer aus insgesamt 20 Nationen versprachen Action, Spannung und sportliche Höchstleistungen. Allein beim gleichzeitig stattfindenden 1. Lauf zum IXS German Downhill Cup konnte der Veranstalter 650 Fahrer registrieren, eine Teilnehmerzahl, wie man sie sonst nur von Marathonrennen gewohnt ist.



Die bekannt schnelle Downhillstrecke wurde zum Teil komplett überarbeitet und bot neben technischen Passagen auch schnelle Tretabschnitte und offene Wiesenkurven. Also Gas geben und treten treten treten war angesagt Wilfred und Markus (beide Team NOX cycles), die bereits im vergangenen Jahr hier auf Platz 1 und 2 fuhren, konnten auch dieses Jahr wieder das Podium für sich reservieren und mussten sich lediglich dem Schweizer Rene Wildhaber geschlagen geben: Somit landete Wilfred auf Platz 2 und Markus Platz 3. Beiden Glückwunsch zu diesem hervorragenden Ergebnis. Die weiteren Teamergebnisse: Christian Scholz beendete mit einem 16. Platz das Rennen, ebenfalls in der Klasse Lizenz Masters. Bernhard Kammel vom NOX Co - Factory Team landete auf Rang 19 in der Lizenz Junioren Klasse.



Übrigens: Allen, die es nicht zum Dirtmasters Festival nach Winterberg geschafft haben, bieten wir auch beim kommenden SYMPATEX BIKE Festival in Willingen die Möglichkeit, die NOX Bikes unserer Teamfahrer zu testen. Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch in Willingen vom 12.  14. Juni am Stand A2


----------



## degoe (2. Juni 2009)

Team NOX mit fünf Podiumsplätzen auf Erfolgskurs



Am vergangenen Wochenende stand für unser Team wieder einiges auf dem Programm. Hier die wichtigsten Erfolge unserer NOX Rider.



1. Platz Markus Bast - European IXS Cup Verbier / Schweiz

2. Platz Wilfred v.d. Haterd - European IXS Cup Verbier / Schweiz

2. Platz Matthias Gattringer - Marbach Dirtjam (Austria)

2. Platz Uta Sladeczek  Bikers Cup / Grunewald Marathon (Berlin)

3. Platz Thomas Hebestreit  Bikers Cup / Grunewald Marathon (Berlin)


----------



## degoe (29. Juni 2009)

IXS German Downhill Cup Rittershausen - Team NOX mit Podiumsplatz  trotz Tiefen



Am Sonntag ging es zum 2. Lauf des German IXS Downhill Cups nach Rittershausen. Die hessische Kleinstadt war bereits zum 15. Mal Downhill - Austragungsort und so fanden sich bei sommerlichen Temperaturen 488 Teilnehmer aus 8 Nationen auf einer nahezu perfekt präparierten Strecke mit 1,6km Länge und 250 Höhenmetern ein.



Die Klasse der Lizenz-Master Fahrer dominierte zunächst der amtierende Weltmeister Wilfred van de Haterd (NOX cycles), der im Seeding Run mit einer fabelhaften Zeit von 2:25.929 den Ton angab; ein Ergebnis, welches locker für die Top Ten in der Elite gereicht hätte. Auch Markus Bast (NOX cycles) konnte sich mit einer Top Zeit den 2. Platz im Seeding Run sichern. Es sollte also spannend werden und eigentlich hatten wir das gewohnte NOX Duo auf dem Siegertreppchen fest eingeplant.



Doch es kam anders Wilfred verletzte sich am Sonntagmorgen beim Training und landete mit Schien- und Wadenbeinbruch in der Dillenburger Klinik. Wir wünschen ihm für die heute stattfindende Operation alles Gute und hoffen, dass er schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt Auch unser Bad Dübener Teamkollege Christian Winter durfte die Klinik in Dillenburg von innen besichtigen. Nach einem guten Lauf stürzte er ca. 100m vor dem Ziel mit dem Ergebnis  Schlüsselbeinbruch Es blieben also noch Markus und Christian Scholz übrig



Christian Scholz konnte sich mit einem guten Lauf um 5 Sekunden gegenüber dem Seeding Run verbessern und kam auf Rang 14.



Markus verbesserte sich durch einen top Lauf zwar nur um eine knappe Sekunde, konnte sich damit aber den 2. Platz sichern und musste sich nur Local Jörg Heidt geschlagen geben. Markus ist somit nicht nur Führender in der Gesamtwertung des IXS German Cup; er sicherte sich auch gleichzeitig den Titel des NRW Meisters, der am Samstag mit dem Seedingrun ausgetragen wurde.



Wir gratulieren ihm zu dieser hervorragenden Leistung.


----------



## degoe (27. Juli 2009)

Deutsche Meisterschaft im Downhill 2009  Markus Bast (Team NOX) Deutscher Vizemeister



Bad Wildbad lud am vergangenen Wochenende zum dritten Lauf des iXS German Downhill Cups und gleichzeitig zur Deutschen Meisterschaft. Markus Bast (Team NOX) holt sich mit nur 0,8 Sek. Rückstand gegenüber dem Erstplatzierten Thomas Schmitt den Titel des Deutschen Vizemeisters.



Racereport von Markus: Die Strecke im Schwarzwald ist im Gegensatz zu den Vorjahren an vielen Stellen verändert worden und durch hohe Drops und eine flüssigere Linienführung insgesamt attraktiver geworden und dennoch sicherlich eine von Deutschlands schwersten, aber auch gefährlichsten Strecken. Am Freitag und Samstag lief das Training gut und der Seeding Run am Samstag fiel mit Platz1 trotz Behinderungen eines vor mir gestürzten Fahrers sehr vielversprechend aus.

Das Finale. Nach dem Start-Sprint über die ersten Sprünge und über ein kleines Road-Gap musste man mehrere Steilstufen kurz hintereinander überwinden, wo es mir den Vorbau unter den Helm geschlagen hat und es den Kinnschutz nach oben gedrückt hat. Das behindert natürlich ein wenig, aber leider hatte ich erst nach mehreren hundert Metern Gelegenheit den Helm wieder gerade zu rücken.Insgesamt war der Lauf zwar sicher, aber die körperliche Anstrengung war doch enorm- und der lange Ziel- Sprint führte dazu, das man am Ende doch ziemlich in den Seilen hang. Zumal ich mit 0,8 Sekunden vom Quali-Zweiten Thomas Schmit geschlagen wurde...Dritter wurde der immer stärker fahrende Fabian Arzberger.

Insgesamt konnte ich aber meine Führung im German IXS Downhill- Cup ausbauen und werde nun den Gesamtsieg ins Visier nehmen, ebenso wie den Gesamtsieg im Europeen IXS Downhill-Cup der mit dem nächsten Lauf in Chatel in die Vorletzte Runde geht.



Grüße

Markus


----------



## degoe (6. August 2009)

Racereport von Markus Sedlak: Nach Mont-Sainte-Anne (29. Platz) war am vergangenen Wochenende World Cup Nr.7 in Bromont angesagt. Die Strecke in Bromont hatte alles zu bieten: 12 Kurven mit zahlreichen Linien, einen massiven Rockgarden und eine feine Pro-Line mit 10 Meter Double. Das Training am Donnerstag hab ich gleich mal mit einer harten Bodenprobe im Rockgarden begonnen, danach ging nicht mehr viel. Am Freitag lief es dann im Training deutlich besser und mit einem ziemlich unsauberen Lauf konnte ich mich als 32. gerade noch qualifizieren - luckiest man on the hill... Dadurch bin ich in Heat 1 gleich mal auf Romain Saladini getroffen, der auf dieser Strecke abartig schnell unterwegs war und vom Gate weg locker die Führung übernommen hat. Auf Platz 3 gings am Hinterrad von Mike Haderer aus der ersten Kurve. Einen schweren Fehler von Haderer im Rockgarden konnte ich nicht ausnützen, da genau in dem Moment mein Hinterreifen mal wieder den Geist aufgegeben hat. Mit Platz 24 muss ich aber trotzdem zufrieden sein und vor allem hat das Biken hier in Kanada jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Austria Cup Rennen und auf das World Cup Finale in Schladming im September.

Ride on, Markus


----------



## degoe (18. August 2009)

Racereport von Markus Bast:


Bei perfekten Wetterbedingungen ging es in den vorletzten Lauf des IXS European Cup, diesmal in Chatel, Frankreich. Die Strecke war technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll wie andere, aber dadurch sind die Zeiten die gefahren werden meistens sehr eng aneinander und es ist schwer sich abzusetzen.



Im Seeding- Run konnte ich trotz eines verpatzen Starts den 1.Platz mit einer Zeit von 2.50.950 Min. für mich verbuchen und ging somit als letzter ins Finale. Leider ging dann im Endlauf ziemlich viel schief- direkt nach dem ersten Steilstück kam ich fast von der Strecke ab und konnte mich nur mit Glück auf dem Bike halten- danach war es schwer für mich, mich wieder auf die Strecke zu konzentrieren und ich bremste wesentlich mehr als nötig, patzte einige Male und so konnte ich meine Führung vom Vortag nicht ganz halten, wurde aber "immerhin" mit einer Zeit von 2.50.480 Min. noch Zweiter hinter dem Schweizer Meister Heinz Hostettler und vor dem Weltmeister der Master 2 Klasse Marcel Waldmann.



Alles in allem also ein tolles Wochenende, mit super Wetter, schöner Strecke, tollem Fahrerlager und dem Ausbau meiner Führung in der Gesamtwertung des European IXS Cup.


----------



## degoe (14. September 2009)

Gerade zuruck aus Bischofsmais mit gute neuigkeiten,Unser fahrer Markus Bast hat es wiedermal geschaft,Erster beim letzte rennen der european downhill cup,und damit auch gesammt sieger dieser cup.(dies beide in der Masters klasse)

Nachdem er im quali zweiter wurde,hat er sich nochmal alles vorgenommen,und es reichte dann im finale fur den erster platz.
Wir vom nox team gratulieren ihm herzlich mit dieser doppelsieg naturlich.

Ich selber war auch am start,wurde dann im quali 10er was mich gut stimmte fur das finale. Leider fur mich haben da alle(mich inklusieve) nochmal was zugelegt und trotz bessere zeit wie im quali doch "nur" 13er(in der masters klasse),aber ok mann kann nicht alles haben.

Nun gibt es dann in zwei wochen noch das letzte rennen der German downhill cup in Thale,und wir hoffen auch dort naturlich auf ein doppelsieg unsere Team kollega Markus Bast.

Machts gut und ride on...

Das Nox cycles team.


----------



## degoe (1. Oktober 2009)

Racereport von Markus Bast:


Am Wochenende fand in Thale nähe Magdeburg das Finale des German IXS Cup statt. Das letzte große Rennen der Saison ging bei gutem Wetter, vielen Zuschauern und einer tollen Stimmung unter den Fahrern über die Bühne. Fahrtechnisch zählt die Downhill - Stecke von Thale nicht zu den anspruchsvollsten, dennoch fordert sie die volle Aufmerksamkeit der Fahrer, da sie konditionell anstrengend ist und durch große Sprünge (Zielsprung ca.7m) nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.



In dem Seeding Run am Samstag lag ich recht komfortabel mit über 2 Sekunden in Führung- auch in der Gesamtwertung konnte mir nicht mehr allzu viel passieren, der Punktevorsprung war zu groß. Also konnte ich dem Finallauf am Sonntag relativ gelassen entgegensehen-  ich erwischte auch wieder einen guten Lauf  und gewann bei tollem Puplikum das Finale des German IXS Cup und damit auch die Gesamtwertung des selbigen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Veranstalter auch nächstes Jahr alle wieder mit von der Partie sind und natürlich- die Knochen heile bleiben...

Schöne Grüße,
Markus





Die weiteren Teamergebnisse:



Wilfred van de Haterd, der am Freitag noch am Training testweise teilnahm, hat noch immer mit seiner Verletzung zu kämpfen, weshalb er Sonntag leider nicht starten konnte. Wir wünschen ihm schnellstmögliche Besserung. Fred schloss den IXS German DH Cup somit mit dem 5. Platz ab. Christian Scholz belegte Platz 9 und in der Jahreswertung den 14. Platz.


----------



## degoe (7. November 2009)

WÃ¤hrend es bei uns die Tage kÃ¤lter werden, freut sich einer unserer NOX Co-Factory Piloten Ã¼ber traumhafte 30Â° im Schatten. Georg Todtenbier lebt seit sieben Jahren in Taiwan und hat, man soll es nicht glauben, mit 40 Jahren an seinem ersten Downhillrennen teilgenommen â mit beachtlichem Ergebnis. Lest selbstâ¦  

Georg: Mein erstes Rennen. Aufgeregt ist gar kein Ausdruck: Ich hab die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen kÃ¶nnen und stÃ¤ndig an die scheiss enge Kurve mit dem fetten Holzstamm gedacht, hinter der man dann TIERISCH schnell absprinten muss um Ã¼ber einen Graben zu springen.   

Morgens stand ich beim ZÃ¤hneputzen mit weichen wackelnden Knien da und hab gedacht, ich geh besser gar nicht aus dem Motel. Mein Rucksack mit meinem MÃ¼sli - Riegel FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war im Van schon auf dem Berg, und der Kaffee im KÃ¼hlschrank war Ã¼ber Nacht gefroren. Na superâ¦  

Wir hatten noch etwas Zeit fÃ¼rs Training und beim ersten Run war ich schnell, aber danach total fertig. Dann hatte ich auch noch tierischen Darmdruck, aber nur noch 20min fÃ¼rs Training, bevor das Rennen startete. Und zum Dixie waren es mindestens 10 min. Ich hab dann noch 2 langsamere, âsmootheâ practice runs reingelegt, aber ohne den Graben - Stunt. Danach fÃ¼hlte ich mich besser und wusste ich kannâs schaffen.  

Eine 3/4 Stunde vor meinem start dann Energy Drink + Gel; dann noch mit Sprints und Spinning aufgewÃ¤rmt und es konnte losgehen. Beim Rennen hab ich die ersten Kurven alle sehr kontrolliert, ohne sliden, und mit gutem Speed genommen. Ich hÃ¤tte schneller reintreten kÃ¶nnen, wollte aber alle Energie fÃ¼r den Sprint vor dem Graben sparen. Ich hatte ein paar kleine Fehler, aber sonst warâs ok. Den Jump habe ich gerade so geschafft. Nicht super stylish, aber besser als andere; einige sind gecrashed und einige haben direkt davor verweigert. 

Die tiefe Kuhle kam, total ausgefahren mit einer tiefen Furche die nicht in die direkte, schnelle Line fÃ¼hrte. Ich bin dann nicht mit Prejump rein und war dadurch wesentlich langsamer als beim Training. Die Steinfelder zum Schluss mit engen Kurven bin ich irgendwie durchgepumpt. Dann das letzte flache StÃ¼ck. Bis zum Ziel hab ich noch mal alles gegeben und sogar profimÃ¤Ãig den Lenker nach vorne durchgepuscht. Aber das war dem Taiwanesen, der mit der Stoppuhr da saÃ, wahrscheinlich total egal ;D  

Ich war so dermaÃen auÃer Atem, dass ich erst nicht nach meiner Zeit fragen konnte - da wusste ich: Ich hatte alles gegeben!

Aber was interessant war, dass ich an manche Stellen vom Rennen gar keine Erinnerung habe, besonders vom Jump und der tiefen Kuhle. Ich bin die Strecke wie vorprogrammiert abgefahren, wie auf Schienen, genau wie ich sie geÃ¼bt hatte. Beim start brain-off und los - das warâs! Am Ende Platz 4 fÃ¼r mich und der Stolz auf einen guten Platz. 

Alles in allem war es schon ziemlich geil, am besten der Trainingstag: Mit guten Kumpels die besten Lines diskutieren, immer wieder StÃ¼cke abfahren; der Druck, bestimmte Stellen zu schaffen, wenn die anderen Rider an der Seite stehen, war sehr geil! MÃ¤nnlich haltâ¦!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (20. November 2009)

Die Rennsaison `09 liegt hinter uns. Unsere Teamrider hatten nicht nur sichtlich Spaß am racen, sondern konnten auch eine stattliche Zahl an Erfolgen einfahren. Insgesamt 7 Siege, 12 zweite Plätze, 20 Top Ten Platzierungen und nicht zuletzt der Deutsche Vizemeistertitel von Markus Bast im Downhill, sprechen für sich. Für die kommende Saison haben wir einige vielversprechende Nachwuchsfahrer für den Bereich Dirt und Fourcross gewinnen können, die wir Euch hier kurz vorstellen möchten.

Johannes Lindner - Dirt / Slopestyle

Platz 1: Amateurklasse, Giro Best Trick Contest Winterberg 2009
Platz 1: Juniorenklasse, Spring Dein Ding Contest Hof 2009
Platz 7: Amateurklasse, Homegrown-Tour Emmering 2009
Platz 10: Profiklasse, T-Mobile Local support Dirt-Challange

Massimo Kienzer Foucross

1. Platz SDC Winnenden 2009 ( U16 )
2. Platz SDC Aichwald 2009 ( U16 )
2. Platz SDC Großheppach 2009 ( U16 )
4. Platz SDC U16 Gesamtwertung 2009
6. Platz Dirtmasters Winterberg 2009 ( U16 )
9. Platz Nightrace Großheppach 2009 ( offene Klasse )

Alessandro Ponzetta  Foucross

2. Platz SDC Großheppach 2008 ( Hobby)
3. Platz SDC Gesamtwertung 2008 ( Hobby)
1. Platz BMX- Elite Cruiser Bühlertann 2009
7. Platz BMX- Elite Cruiser Bundesliga Königsbrunn 2009
7. Platz Bike Festival Willingen Nightsprint 2009
7. Platz Nightrace Großheppach 2009
10. Platz SDC Elite Gesamtwertung 2009

Michael Huber

4. Platz DS Winnenden 2009
8. platz 4X Aichwald 2009
9. Platz 4X Gesamtwertung Süddeutschercup 2009
7. Platz BMX Bundesliga Königsbrunn Lauf 1 2009
6. Platz 4X Großheppach Nightrace 2009
8. Platz 4X Aichwald 2008
5. Platz 4X Großheppach 2008
8. Platz 4X Gesamtwertung Süddeutschercup 2008

Ihr HAWK Bikes Team aus Berlin


----------



## degoe (17. März 2010)

Das gleiche nur auf schier...lol

Servus alle,
Mir war langweilig dieser Winter,und dachte mir wieso nicht mal ein Freeride contest auf schier...
Da Kamm es gut das "zufällig"am 5e und 6e März am Pitztalergletscher so ein contest statt fand.Das Pitztal Wild Face.Also gleich angemeldet und mit fahren. Maximal 50 Starter waren erlaubt und auch alle Plätzen waren vergeben.

Das rennen startete auf dem in 3.173 Meter hohe liegende Mittagskogel und endete nach 4,6km und 1.510 hm,im 1.663m liegende Mandarfen.
Leider gab es auf diesen Berg kein Lift,also war hoch laufen angesagt(ziemlich anstrengend in der Höhe).
Endlich oben angekommen mal neh kurze pause,und da ich Startnummer 9 hatte,gleich wieder nach unten.Nach 12.51 min ,und komplett fertig sein,war es dann schon wieder vorbei.Echt geil so was und dann noch 24e sein beim erste contest dieser Art,nicht schlecht.

Also ab jetzt wird im Winter auch mal der ein oder andere contest gefahren,aber dann eben nicht mitm radl.....lol

Gruß Gott,und jetzt warten auf dem Sommer,und's radl fahren.

Bastian


----------



## degoe (20. Mai 2010)

Am Wochenende 15./16. Mai war es endlich soweit: Das erste Downhill-Rennen der Saison endete mit einem Doppelsieg für das NOX Team.

Die Bayerische Meisterschaft fand dieses Jahr wieder in Osternohe statt. Es schien anfangs ein Regenrennen zu werden, denn es schüttete noch am Freitag wie aus Kübeln - und das bei 7 bis 8 Grad - da macht Downhillen richtig Spass Doch zum Glück war samstags Schluss mit Regen und die Strecke trocknete überraschend gut ab. Die recht kurze Strecke war vom Start an gespickt mit kleineren und größeren Drops und Sprüngen, die teilweise recht schwer zu springen waren, da die Anfahrt mit feuchten Wurzeln ausgelegt war und daher viele Fahrer zur Verzweifelung brachte. An einem spektakulären Berg-ab-Sprung, wo sich viele Zuschauer versammelten und auch die Sonderwertung von Red Bull (für die beste Abschnitts-Zeit) begann, erreichte man im darauffolgenden Anlieger Höchstgeschwindigkeiten. Auch wenn die Strecke dieses Mal etwas tretlastiger war als im Vorjahr, machte sie dennoch sehr viel Spass und es war ein guter Einstieg in das neue Downhill-Jahr.

Zumal für das Nox Team zwei hervorragende Ergebnisse dabei heraussprangen:

Den ersten Startaufstellungslauf am Sonntag gewann Master-Fahrer Markus Bast mit einer Zeit von 1.53 min. Mit dieser Zeit hätte es in der Elite zu Platz 3 gereicht. Wilfred van de Haterd, der sein erstes Rennen seit seinem schweren Unfall 2009 fuhr, wurde im ersten Lauf mit einer Zeit von 1.59 min Dritter. Im Hauptlauf, bei dem sogar die Sonne schien, konnte Markus Bast seine Zeit noch verbessern und gewann deutlich mit einer Zeit von 1.52 min. Auch Wilfred konnte seine Laufzeit auch verkürzen und wurde vor dem neuen Bayrischen Meister Timo Beutel mit einer Zeit von 1.55 min Zweiter.

Ein Doppelsieg für das Nox Team kann sich für die begonnene Saison 2010 sehen lassen und lässt auf spannende Wettkämpfe dieses Jahr hoffen.

Viele Grüße

Euer NOX Cycles Team aus Berlin


----------



## degoe (27. Mai 2010)

Zweites Downhillrennen - zweiter Doppelsieg für das NOX Team... und noch mehr

Das iXS Dirt Masters Festival 2010 am vergangenen Wochenende war ein voller Erfolg. Bei endlich sommerlichen Temperaturen feierten die rund 35.000 Zuschauer eine einzige Bike-Party und feuerten die Fahrer an, die in den Disziplinen Downhill, Fourcross, Slopestyle oder Enduro alles gaben, um die schnellste Zeit zu fahren oder den besten Style zu zeigen. Erfolgreich war das Festival nicht nur für die Veranstalter.

Unser NOX Team zeigte sich sowohl im Fourcross, also auch im Downhill erfolgreich und glänzte mit gleich drei Podiumsplätzen. Während sich Nachwuchstalent Massimo Kienzler im Fourcross behaupten und seinen ersten Podiumsplatz in der Klasse U17 sichern konnte, belegte unser Erfolgs-Duo um Wilfred van de Haterd und Markus Bast die Plätze 1 und 2 in der Lizenz Masterklasse. Unter sommerlichen Wetterbedingungen verlief das Downhillrennen für NOX mehr als zufriedenstellend. Mit einer Rekordteilnahme von 50 Fahrern in der Masterklasse - beim ersten großen Downhillrennen - waren natürlich alle neugierig wie es um die eigene Form steht. Die Strecke wurde dieses Jahr wieder umgebaut, sie war schnell und hatte einige knackige und technische Passagen vorzuweisen. Am Samstag siegte Wilfred van de Haterd überraschend knapp im Seedingrun vor Dennis Stratmann und NOX Fahrer Markus Bast. Am Sonntag säumten sehr viele Zuschauer den Streckenrand. Im Finale legten alle Fahrer noch eins drauf, Wilfred fuhr nochmals 5 Sekunden schneller und sicherte sich damit Platz 1 auf dem Treppchen vor Teamkollege Markus Bast und Fabian Arzberger. Nach einer sehr langen Verletzungspause war es das perfekte Comeback für Wilfred. Gratulation!!!

Viele Grüße

Euer NOX Cycles Team aus Berlin


----------



## degoe (1. Juli 2010)

Nach einigen Wochen der Renn-Abstinenz standen am vergangenen Wochenende für das Team gleich zwei Rennveranstaltungen auf dem Plan. Für Wilfred van de Haterd ging es zum zweiten Lauf des European IXS Cups nach Leogang (AUT), wo er sich mit einem 1. Platz behaupten konnte. Gratulation!!!

Für die NOX Rider Christian Winter und NOX-PM Christian Scholz standen der dritte Lauf der tschechischen Rennserie des CZECH Cups in Boszi Dar auf dem Plan. Hier konnten sich Christian Scholz mit Platz 9 und Christian Winter mit einem guten 15.Platz in der Punktewertung behaupten. Lest die kompletten Rennberichte von Fred und Christian Scholz

Race Report Wilfred van de Haterd: Nach fünf Wochen Rennpause stand nun der zweite Lauf des European IXS Cup in Leogang auf dem Plan. Eine Woche zuvor wurde auf dieser Strecke, bei strahlendem Regenwetter, der Worldcup ausgetragen und dem entsprechend war die Piste auch ausgefahren. Anfangs hatte nicht nur ich so meine Schwierigkeiten den richtigen Rhythmus zu finden - so eine Worldcupstrecke ist halt doch ein bissl spezieller - aber am Samstag rollte das Ganze schon viel besser. Das Wetter meinte es sehr gut mit uns und so trocknete die Strecke am Sonntag weiter ab. Ich konnte meine Zeit im Rennen, gegenüber dem Seedingrun am Vortag, noch weiter verbessern und gewann vor den beiden Schweizern Heinz Hostettler und Marcel Waldmann.

Wir sehen uns, beim nächsten IXS Cup, am kommenden Wochenende in Ilmenau.

Euer Wilfred




Racereport von Christian Scholz: Dass man in unserem schönen Nachbarland Tschechien nicht nur Schwarzbier genießen und Burgen und Schlösser bewundern kann, ist spätestens bei einem Besuch des Bikeparks in Boszi Dar klar. Gleich hinter dem ehemaligen Grenzübergang Oberwiesenthal geht es im Ski- und Bike Areal Klinovec auf den ca. 1200 m hohen Keilberg, wo der dritte Lauf der tschechischen Rennserie stattfand. Wer einmal auf der Strecke trainiert hat, weiß, was es heißt dort Rennen zu fahren, denn Streckenlänge, Gefälle und die technischen Passagen an sich sind wirklich anspruchsvoll und fordern viel Konzentration, Ausdauer und Kraft. Selbst Worldcup Pros wie Adam Vagner (CZ) brauchen hier über 4 Minuten, um die Strecke zu bewältigen. Natürlich gab ich alles und versuchte Kraft, Linienwahl und Geschwindigkeit auf ein gutes Verhältnis zu bringen um die Strecke mit einer guten Zeit zu fahren. Während ich mich am Ende in der Klasse Lizenz Masters mit einem guten 9. Platz behaupten konnte, erreichte auch Teamkollege Christian Winter mit Rang 15 ein gutes Ergebnis.

Sowohl zum Trainieren als auch Rennen fahren, ist Boszi Dar wirklich eine Empfehlung, denn Strecke, Organisation und Atmosphäre sind einfach super und das Beste: man kommt einfach viel zum fahren J . Der 4. Lauf der CZECH Serie findet übrigens am 19.09. in Pec statt.




Bis dahin, viele Grüße aus Berlin

Christian


----------



## degoe (7. Juli 2010)

Nach einjähriger Pause war Ilmenau am vergangenen Wochenende mit dem dritten Lauf der IXS European-Cup-Serie und einer komplett umgebauten Strecke wieder zurück auf dem Race-Kalender. Teamrider Wilfred van de Haterd zeigte einmal mehr seine konstante Leistung, erreichte Platz 3 und übernahm somit die Führung im Gesamtklassement.

Racereport von Wilfred:
"Durch die extreme Hitze war die Strecke staubtrocken und veränderte sich jeden Tag. Den Seedingrun gewann ich knapp, aber ich hatte kein gutes Gefühl auf der rutschigen Strecke. Ich beschloss Schlammreifen draufzuziehen. Im Training lief eigentlich alles super und so war ich guter Dinge fürs Finale. Im ersten Drittel war auch alles ganz prima, aber dann verlor ich meinen Rhythmus. Am Ende reichte es aber trotzdem für den dritten Platz und somit stehe ich in der Gesamtwertung des European-Cups ganz oben. 

Ich freue mich auf Rittershausen.

Eurer Wilfred."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (13. Juli 2010)

Die deutsche Meisterschaft im Downhill und der zweite Lauf des German IXS Cups standen am vergangenen Wochenende im hessischen Rittershausen auf dem Plan. Einmal mehr zeigte das Erfolgsduo um Markus Bast und Wilfred van de Haterd seine Klasse. Unser fliegender Holländer sicherte sich auf seinem Startrack DH 9.5  den ersten Rang in der IXS Wertung. Markus Bast holte sich auf seinem neuen Flux HC 8.0  verdient den Titel des deutschen Meisters in der Master Klasse zurück. Wir gratulieren beiden zu dieser spitzen Leistung. Teammanager Christian Scholz verfehlte die Top Ten, konnte sich aber noch mit einem guten 13. Rang zufrieden geben. Lest den kompletten Race Report vom neuen Deutschen Meister Markus Bast

Racereport von Markus:

"Die deutsche Meisterschaft im Downhill 2010 und der zweite Lauf des German IXS Cup fand dieses Jahr bei "sommerlichen" Temperaturen in Rittershausen / Hessen statt. Die Strecke wurde zu den Vorjahren stark verändert und war extrem steil, hatte enge Kurven, große Sprünge, losen Untergrund und ausgefahrene Wurzelpassagen, also alles was eine deutsche Meisterschaftsstrecke brauchte.
Beim Training am Freitag konnte man noch einigermaßen flüssig den Kurs befahren, aber die Strecke fuhr sich immer mehr aus und wurde dadurch immer technischer! Aufgrund der extremen Hitze über das ganze Wochenende entschloss ich mich am Samstag nur zweimal zu trainieren und dann den Seedingrun zu bestreiten - Kraft sparen fürs große Finale war angesagt!
Am Sonntag war es endlich soweit: Alles auf eine Karte setzen und hoffen, dass man möglichst keine Fehler macht. Leider summierten sich bei mir mehrere kleine Fehler und ich konnte meine Zeit nicht verbessern: 2.56.8 min und damit ein Platz hinter dem Holländer van de Haterd, der eine Zeit von 2.56.2 Min den Berg runterbrannte. Aber das wichtigste: 3 Sekunden Vorsprung vor dem nächsten Deutschen Fabian Arzberger und Vorjahressieger Schmitt, die sich mit 2.59.3 und 2.59.5 Platz 2 und 3 bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft sicherten. Endlich hatte ich den Titel nach 2007 wieder zurückerobert!!
Damit war das Wochenende für Nox perfekt: Deutscher Meister 2010 und Platz 1 und 2 in der IXS Cup Tages-, sowie Gesamtwertung. Was will man mehr?

Viele Grüße, Markus"


----------



## degoe (20. Juli 2010)

Auch in diesem Jahr startete wieder das vom DDMC e.V. organisierte Downhill Rennen auf der bekannten Vereinsstrecke in Merxhausen. Bei einem Starterfeld von rund 140 Fahrern und traumhaften Temperaturen setzte sich Christian Winter in der Klasse Lizenz Masters durch und konnte sich über den ersten Platz freuen.

Racereport von Christian Winter:

"Die Strecke wurde um gut die Hälfte der bestehenden Strecke verlängert und gewinnt somit an Anspruch und Fahrspaß. Der obere Teil stellt ein Waldstück mit Wurzelpassagen und zwei größeren Steinfeldern dar. Im unteren Bereich wurden zwei große Sprünge eingebaut; also alles in allem für einen kleinen Bikepark wie diesen doch stellenweise sehr technisch. Sowohl den Seeding Run, als auch das Finale konnte ich für mich entscheiden und belegte in beiden Läufen Platz 1. Insgesamt also ein schönes, angenehmes Wochenende und den Funpark Sollingen kann man zur Entspannung und zum Spaß am Fahren wirklich jedem empfehlen.

Viele Grüße, Christian"


----------



## degoe (9. August 2010)

Am vergangenen Wochenende fand der 24h-Downhill in Semmering / Österreich statt. Bastian Jansink und Markus Bast vom Team NOX traten zusammen im 2er-Team an, verfehlten zwar knapp den Sieg, holten sich am Ende aber dennoch Platz 2.

Racereport von Markus Bast:

"Leider regnete es mal wieder... und zwar der schöne österreicherische Dauer-Landregen! Zum Glück war die Strecke technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll angelegt. Im ersten Teil ging es nur kurvig über Wiesen, im mittleren und unteren Teil der ca. 3 min 40 sek. langen Strecke wurde es durch Wurzeln, Sprünge und riesige Anlieger auf die Dauer schwieriger.

Gestartet wurde im Le Mans Stil - die Räder lagen ca. 200 m hinter einer Kuppe. Ich übernahm den Sprint und die ersten 2 Std. Dauerabfahrt. Aus Startplatz 30 machte ich im ersten Lauf Platz 4 Gesamt und Erster bei der 2-Mann-Teamwertung. Außerdem gab es noch die 6er, 4er und die Einzelstarter. Die ersten 6 Std. regnete es ununterbrochen und machte die Strecke zur Rutschpartie. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte Bastian den ersten Defekt - seine Bremsklötze lösten sich so schnell auf, wie Eis in der Sonne. Auch ich kam in den ersten Stunden nicht um den Defektteufel herum und hatte hinten Platten... leider kostet das in einem 2er-Team immer sehr viel Zeit. Aber wir schafften es 22 Std. in Führung zu bleiben - bis in den frühen Vormittag. Nachdem der mal aus 8 Minuten bestehende Vorsprung komplett zusammengeschmolzen war, versuchte ich in meinem 2 Std.-Turn alles wieder rauszuholen - leider riss dabei die Kette... dennoch konnte ich die gesamte Strecke den direkt hinter mir fahrenden Zweiten daran hindern mich zu überholen.

Leider war der Schaden aber größer als gedacht, die Kettenführung war verbogen - schnell wechselte ich zu meinem Freerider und nahm die Verfolgung auf. In der Zwischenzeit reparierte Bastian das Bike und ich wechselte nach 2 Abfahrten wieder zu meinem Downhiller. Mit Wut im Bauch holte ich wieder schnell auf, doch dann löste sich das Hinterrad während der Fahrt - die Maxle-Achse war gebrochen! Notdürftig am Streckenrand wieder zusammengebaut jagte ich nun noch schneller den Ersten der 2er-Teams hinterher - und schaffte es nach 4 Runden wieder aufzuschließen - eine halbe Stunde vor Abpfiff!

Mit Vollgas und ohne Rücksicht auf eigene Verluste schaffte ich es an den Führenden vorbeizukommen und nahm diesen in wenigen Abfahrten über 3 Minuten ab - und das, obwohl es mir bei der drittletzten Abfahrt auch noch den Schaltzug zerriss...

Leider reichte es wegen einem merkwürdigen Zählsystems der Veranstalter - bis Punkt 12 Uhr konnten die Fahrer in die Gondel einsteigen - dennoch nicht zum Sieg. Ganze 7 Sekunden machten am Ende die Entscheidung nach 24 Std. um Platz 1 aus... Alles kämpfen hatte nichts bewirkt - trotz 22-stündiger Führung wurden wir durch den Defektteufel am Ende "nur" Zweite.

Liebe Grüße
Euer Markus"


----------



## degoe (6. September 2010)

In den vergangenen Wochen standen für Teamrider Wilfred van de Haterd noch ein paar wichtige Rennen auf dem Programm. Das wohl spannendste Race der Saison war für ihn natürlich die Masters Europameisterschaft in Pra Loup / Frankreich, wo er bereits 2008 den Weltmeistertitel erlangte und um es vorweg zu nehmen: Wilfred belegt einen fantastischen 2. Platz und kann sich nun Vize-Europameister nennen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Doch auch im European IXS Cup konnte Fred sich einmal mehr behaupten und glänzte mit gleich zwei Siegen auf dem Podium.

Racereport von Fred:

"Leider ist mein Urlaub zu Ende, aber er war erholsam und sehr erfolgreich. Als Erstes ging es zum European IXS Cup nach Spiczak. Ein echt schöner Bikepark, die DH-Strecke war sehr technisch. Der Trainings-Freitag war, wie beim IXS Cup in Bad Wildbad, total verregnet. Am Samstag sah es Wetter-technisch schon etwas besser aus. Der Seeding Run verlief gut und am Ende kam für mich ein zweiter Platz raus, knapp hinter dem Finnen Henrik Karpinnen. Am Sonntag lachte die Sonne was das Zeug hält und die Strecke trocknete weiter ab. Es war klar, dass es ein schnelles Finale wird - gesagt, gefahren - ich konnte 13 Sek. rausholen und siegte mit 5 Sek. Vorsprung.

Danach ging es weiter Richtung Italien (Pila), hier fand der nächste European IXS Cup statt. Diese Strecke hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Schnell, technisch und vor allem laaaaaang. Hier konnte man nach Herzenslust bergabfahren, DH oder Freeride. Klasse! Wettermäßig gab's keine Abstriche, Sonne pur. Der Seeding Run lief perfekt für mich, 5 Sek. Vorsprung. Am Finaltag war richtig viel los, jede Menge Zuschauer am Streckenrand. Der Lauf verlief nicht ganz so perfekt, ein allmost-crash auf dem technischsten und steilsten Teil der Strecke, aber am Ende reichte es trotzdem für den Sieg, vor dem Schweizer Heinz Hostettler und dem Finnen Henrik Karpinnen. Mit diesem Sieg konnte ich meine Gesamtführung im European IXS Cup weiter ausbauen.

Weiter ging es Richtung Frankreich (Pra Loup). Hier fand die EM der Masters statt. An diesen Ort habe ich gute Erinnerungen - 2008 bin ich Weltmeister geworden. Das Wetter war die ganze Woche wieder traumhaft. Die Strecke war total anders als 2008 und ich konnte irgendwie nicht wirklich meinen Rhythmus finden. Der Seeding Run verlief für mein Gefühl gut, aber es reichte am Ende nur für einen siebten Platz mit knapp 9 Sek. Rückstand. Ich war schon etwas geknickt. Daraufhin bin ich dann noch einmal die Strecke abgelaufen, in der Hoffnung noch ein paar Sekunden zu finden. Am nächsten Tag testete ich noch meine neuen Linien und es lief dann auch schon viel besser. Im Finale war ich total motiviert und es lief recht gut für mich, ich konnte die Bestzeit vom Seeding Run knacken. Am Ende war nur einer schneller. Ich bin sehr happy, es zum Vize-Europameister geschafft zu haben.


Wir sehen uns,
Eurer Wilfred"


----------



## degoe (30. September 2010)

An den vergangenen Wochenenden standen für unsere Teamrider die letzten Rennveranstaltungen der Saison auf dem Plan. Erfolgreich konnte sich Wilfred van de Haterd gegen die Konkurrenz durchsetzen und sicherte sich den Gesamtsieg sowohl im European IXS als auch German IXS Cup. Markus Bast punktete beim letzten German IXS Lauf in Thale und siegte. Und während unsere Fourcrosser Alessandro Ponzetta und Massimo Kinzler beim vorletzten Lauf des Süddeutschen 4 Cross Cup alles gaben, um noch einmal Punkte für die Gesamtwertung zu sammeln, startete Christian Scholz beim Downhill-Marathon Caidom in Brixen, einem der längsten Downhillrennen der Welt. Lest hier ihre Racereports   

*Finale European IXS Cup Chatel *(Fr) - Racereport von Fred:  "Letztes Wochenende war der Finallauf vom IXS European Cup in Chatel (FRA). Die Wetterbedingungen waren gut und die Strecke war technisch und schnell. Der Seedingrun war wichtig um ein paar Punkte für den Gesamtsieg zu sammeln. Aber irgendwie kam alles ganz anders - ein Sturz im Steilhang. Hier verlor ich sehr viel Zeit und landete nur auf Rang 21. Helm schrottreif gefahren (aber Kopf ist heile geblieben) und keine wichtigen Punkte - war also keine so erfolgreiche Quali. Das Finale - nun war es wichtig schnell, aber auch ohne Risiko runter zu kommen. Mein Lauf verlief gut und meine Zeit reichte am Ende für den Tagessieg und gleichzeitig auch für den Gesamtsieg im IXS European Cup. Ich freue mich auf ein spannendes IXS German Cup Finale in Thale. Euer Wilfred"

*Finale German IXS Cup Thale* - Racereport von Markus Bast:   "Am vergangenen Wochenende fand das letzte große Rennen der Saison statt. Das Finale des German IXS Cups in Thale versprach spannend zu werden. Ich ging mit hauchdünnem Vorsprung als Cup-Führender vor Wilfred van de Haterd an den Start - es sollte sich alles im letzten Lauf der Rennserie entscheiden. Die Wettervorhersage sagte nichts Gutes voraus und leider behielten die Wetterfrösche recht. Auch wenn am Freitag das Training noch komplett im Trockenen stattfand, regnete es ab Freitagabend ohne Pause durch, naja, Outdoorsport halt. Die Strecke war praktisch dieselbe wie immer, konditionell recht anspruchsvoll und dank des Regens auch technisch interessant! Beim Seeding Run am Samstag konnte Wilfred die Nase vorn behalten und holte sich mit 1,7 sek. (3.24 min.) den Vorsprung vor mir und wertvolle Punkte für die Cupwertung! Ich machte aber im Seedingrun ein paar kleine bis mittelgroße Fehler und wusste das für das große Finale noch was "drin" war und so wurde es am Sonntag noch mal richtig spannend! Platz 3 im Seedingrun belegte Enrico Schaumburg mit 19 sek. Rückstand. Ich startete energisch, machte keine Fehler, konnte gut pushen und holte im Ziel sogar den 30 sek. vor mir gestarteten Enrico Schaumburg ein. Mit 3.19 min. konnte ich mich kurz aber intensiv im Hotseat zurücklehnen, denn van de Haterd war der nächste Fahrer der ins Ziel kommen sollte! Mit einem großen Satz über den Zielsprung blieb die Uhr bei 3.22 min. stehen - Sieg für mich mit 3.3 sek. Vorsprung - aber reichte es für den Gesamtsieg? Nein - mit 7 Punkten Vorsprung gewinnt Wilfred van de Haterd den German IXS Cup vor mir. Damit geht die Saison 2010 für Nox maximal erfolgreich zu Ende: German IXS Cup Gesamt 1. und 2. Platz, Europa IXS Cup 1. Platz, Deutscher Meister, Vize- Europa- Meister....."

*CAIDOM Downhill Marathon (IT)*  Racereport von Christian Scholz: "Was bedeutet eigentlich CAIDOM? Der Name CAIDOM setzt sich aus CAI - Hütte und DOM - Platz zusammen, zumal es sich hierbei um ein Mountainbike Downhillrennen vom höchsten Punkt des Brixner Gemeindegebietes, dem Plosegipfel (2.576 m) bis zum Domplatz (566 m) nach Brixen handelt. Der CAIDOM wurde erstmals im Jahr 2005 ausgetragen, wobei sich nur wenige Wagemutige von der Plose über die 13 km lange Strecke ins Tal stürzten. Mit den Jahren stiegen die Zahl der Fahrer und deren Fahrkönnen und somit wuchs die Teilnehmerzahl auf nunmehr 300 Fahrer. Erstmals seit 2009 wird neben dem traditionellen CAIDOM auch ein DOMCAI Uphillmarathon ausgetragen: Die besten Biker brauchen für 2000 Höhenmeter, die dem Wegverlauf des traditionellem CAIDOM teilweise folgt und 17 km lang ist, fast 2 Stunden. Und wem das noch nicht genug ist: Neben den einzelnen Kategorien-Siegern des Uphill und Downhills kann sich der Kombinationssieger (DOMCAI und CAIDOM) als King und Queen of Plose in den Annalen eintragen.

Soweit der Vorgeschichte Gut erholt von meinem zweiwöchigen Urlaub ging ich beim CAIDOM Rennen an den Start. Das Training am Freitag und Samstag verlief, im Gegensatz zu normalen Downhillrennen ungewohnt entspannt. Kein langes Warten am Lift, kein Gedrängel und stets eine freie Strecke. Klar, denn die Teilnehmer mussten, um den kompletten Kurs zu trainieren, die letzten 500 Höhenmeter zum Start zu Fuß zurücklegen. Außerdem war die 14,2 km lange Downhillstrecke aufgrund des nächtelangen Regens und Schnee schlammig, verschneit, überaus technisch und verlangte fahrtechnisch wirklich alles; Bedingungen also, die meist nur drei bis vier Trainingsläufe pro Tag zuließen.

Am Renntag (Sonntag) zogen zunächst noch einige Schneeschauer über den Gipfel des Plose, doch schon bald verloren sich Nebel, Schnee und Wolken und man konnte während des Aufstiegs zum Gipfel das wunderschöne Panorama der Dolomiten genießen. Eigentlich ist jeder Start bei einem Downhill-Rennen etwas Aufregendes, doch diesmal war es irgendwie etwas Besonderes. Etwa 150 Fahrer versammelten sich auf dem schneebedeckten Plateau des Plose auf 2576 m Seehöhe und warteten auf das Startzeichen aus dem Hubschrauber. Dann war es soweit, der Helicopter ging in die Lüfte, kreiste noch dreimal über das Fahrerfeld - der Pilot zog die Maschine hoch und gab das Zeichen zum Go. Im Le Mans Start spurteten alle Rider wie die Wahnsinnigen zu ihren Bikes und sahen zu, dass sie möglichst schnell vom Hauptfeld wegkamen. Meine größte Angst, dass ich auf die Schnelle mein Bike nicht finden könnte, hatte sich dann Gott sei Dank nicht bewahrheitet und ich hatte ein ganz gutes Wegkommen von der Startreihe. Dann ging alles irgendwie ganz schnell: Steilstücke, Wurzeln, Schnee, Felsen, Tretpassagen waren Begleiter auf dem Weg nach unten. Dabei konnte man wirklich nicht 100% geben und es hieß locker bleiben, eine saubere Linie fahren und die Kraft einteilen. Schließlich waren es nicht nur die anspruchsvolle Tretpassagen und kürzere Anstiege im letzten Drittel, sondern auch die Schlammreifen mit weicher Gummimischung, welche ca. einen Kilometer vor dem Ziel noch mal die allerletzten Kräfte raubten und den Puls am Limit hielten. Am Ende konnte ich mit einem zufriedenen 31. Platz das Rennen zu Ende fahren und erreichte mit einer Zeit von 37:19 min. das Ziel: den Domplatz von Brixten. Sieger des Rennens wurde Markus Klausmann (wie soll es anders sein), der an dem Rennen sichtlich Begeisterung fand.

Der CAIDOM ist wirklich eine klasse Veranstaltung, top organisiert, in einer wunderbaren Bergkulisse und mit einer spitzen Downhillstrecke, welche laut Aussage des Veranstalters in Zukunft permanent werden soll. Ich freue mich auf 2011."

*Vorletzter Lauf des Süddeutschen 4 Cross Cup*  Racereport von Alessandro Ponzetta: "Am Samstag, den 25. September, fuhren die zwei Nox cycles Teamfahrer zum vorletzten Lauf des Süddeutschen 4 Cross Cup. Leider regnete es ununterbrochen, und die Lust zum Rennenfahren war gering. Am Sonntag früh war das Wetter schon besser, aber die Strecke war komplett aufgeweicht vom Regen, das hieß Schlammschlacht. Massimo und ich fuhren dann ihre Qualiläufe in denen sie nicht gerade das Glück hatten mit ihren Startpositionen. Massimo wurde in seinen Läufen 3-3-4, ich dagegen 3-3-2. So belegten wir die Plätze 13 und 9  in der Qualifikation. Massimo verpasste dann im Viertelfinale seinen Start und musste mit großem Abstand das Fahrerfeld aufholen, doch das brachte ihm auch nichts mehr und somit war im Viertelfinale Schluss. Ich selbst hatte im Viertelfinale wieder den schlechteren Startplatz, doch legte einen Superstart hin und fuhr locker ins Halbfinale. Im Halbfinale verpasste ich jedoch auch den Start und fuhr als Vierter los. Doch ich gab alles um noch den Anschluss zu finden. In der ersten und zweiten Kurve holte ich Schwung von außen um in der dritten Kurve zu attackieren. Und es funktionierte. Ich fuhr von zwei aug vier, stürzte dann jedoch beim Versuch den Erster zu attackieren. Somit nur das kleine Finale. In diesem wollte ich zu früh aus dem Gatter raus und fuhr voll hinein, zum Glück löste das Gatter gleich aus, so dass ich nicht stürzte. Leider setzte sich das Fahrerfeld sofort ab und das wars dann auch mit Platz 5. Am Ende belegten wor Platz 8 und 13. Im Großen und Ganzen waren wir ganz zufrieden. Nächste Woche werden wir noch zum SDC Finale nach Wolfach fahren und da nochmals alles geben. Alessandro."


----------

